# Sharpening Jig photos



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is a shapening jig I made for my lathe tools. The grinder is a Craftsman wet stone that cost about 50.00. It is working great so far. I first made it for sharpening my regular lathe tools and then added the peice I can sharpen my pen turning tools with so it is removable.

Arthur


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

*looks nice*

i've often wondered wht angle(s) are applied to what tools for sharpening. it appears your sharpener will keep the tool in line all the time. in other words no side to side movement. what grit is the stone?


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice ,It gives me ideas for mine.


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I'm not sure what the grit of the stone it, it is pretty fine. the thing I don't like about it is the stone is not replaceable but for 50.00 I can replace the whole machine. I did purchase the extended warranty for 7.50 so if I have any problems for the next 2 years they replace it for free. I didn't want to spend a couple of hundred dollars on a machine. I saw something similar to mind on youtube. I also wanted to do my micro tools for pen turning on the same jig so I came up with the added attachment for that.

Arthur


----------

